# The Erectus Trouserius



## wez017 (Mar 29, 2008)

Text received earlier today, thought i might share it with you guys..

The Erectus Trouserius or the trousersnake is the worlds most dangerous snake. Colour varies from pink to black.
Its fangless, average length 5-9 inches depending on subspecies & honesty of its owner, it appears in bedrooms but found in unusual places at times.
Attacks women in the mouth or lower abdominal area, its highly venomous spit can cause swelling lasting nine months ,some are also known to attack men from behind... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Good !!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

